# The Forum Is On Pinterest!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You have my permission to use what is already on the site and I will add more here in this thread for you to use in the future.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is an older picture of Hogan and Liam you may use.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Pinned! And titled it "If I fits, I sits"!
Thank you!

~Kay


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

*puppy*

Always happy to share pics of my cute puppy. Please post them as I can't recall my instagram login. His name is Faron. I mean pinterest. Not sure I even have a login for that!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Before I submit anything or give permission, what are the ramifications of giving permission? Will my work cease to be mine? Can I ask that an image be removed at a later date? Can someone steal my image from the board? Should we copywriter and watermark images before submitting them? 

Thanks for you help and clarification on this.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

i don't want any of my photos to be pinned.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Admin, you do realize that photos and links to GRF threads of members NOT having given their permission are still floating around on Pinterest? Seems like the pages on Pinterest are ever changing and every time you do a search for golden retriever forum it pops up with different photos and links!
So, mystery who has put those photos and links to GRF on Pinterest? Under golden retrievers - lots of references to the forum and photos. 

I have not yet found any of my dog anymore - and I hope I won't find any!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> Admin, you do realize that photos and links to GRF threads of members NOT having given their permission are still floating around on Pinterest? Seems like the pages on Pinterest are ever changing and every time you do a search for golden retriever forum it pops up with different photos and links!
> So, mystery who has put those photos and links to GRF on Pinterest? Under golden retrievers - lots of references to the forum and photos.
> 
> I have not yet found any of my dog anymore - and I hope I won't find any!


I think that I saw you say you had never been on Pinterest before. In case you were not aware, anyone can Pin photos from any website (including your own personal website if you have one) that they want to their own Pinterest pages. The admin here can't control that. They CAN control what they pin to the GRF Pinterest boards. 

So - anything that's available publicly (like this forum, or even your Photobucket account if not set to private) can be pinned by anyone.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

rabernet said:


> I think that I saw you say you had never been on Pinterest before. In case you were not aware, anyone can Pin photos from any website (including your own personal website if you have one) that they want to their own Pinterest pages. The admin here can't control that. They CAN control what they pin to the GRF Pinterest boards.
> 
> So - anything that's available publicly (like this forum, or even your Photobucket account if not set to private) can be pinned by anyone.


Yes, I just couldn't figure out how to post my own pics to the group. I'll have to try again later when I have a few free minutes.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope, I can't load pics of Emma. There are two pics of Max (thank you Alison!) but I can't load any of Emma.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

NC Dogs said:


> Always happy to share pics of my cute puppy. Please post them as I can't recall my instagram login. His name is Faron. I mean pinterest. Not sure I even have a login for that!


 Faron's beautiful! Looks just like the puppy I would like to have. What's his pedigree?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Rabernet, yes it is an open forum and people can steal photos and threads. I am fully aware of that. That does not make it right. 

This can be somewhat controlled if the forum would become like other forums: you cannot read or see anything unless you are a registered member with an account and have to log in. That would also give the forum more numbers and avoid lurkers that never contribute nor are they in the forum numbers. There should also be stricter privacy settings and the ability to deactivate your account as well as easily remove your photos if you so chose. I have not been able to remove my photos yet. 

Just because this is the internet does not mean you have to roll over and let anyone do anything they want to.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pinning is like tweeting: it's a link to the original page (like Twitter) with an image selected from that page (that's what's unique about Pinterest). While you do have the right to control your own copyrighted material (i.e., any creation of your own, like a photo), if you have posted it on an open forum online, you essentially can't control who links to it.

As a photographer, I deal with people linking to my stuff without paying all the time. That's why I watermark pretty much everything I post online. I could issue takedown notices to the people that repost things without permission, but I just accept the fact that they like it and ask them to link back to my site so that people who do want to buy something have a chance to do so.

If you posted something on GRF that you don't want posted elsewhere, you do have the right to request its removal (you can issue a DMCA letter, actually), and you can probably ask GRF to remove it (I'd have to read the user agreement again to be sure). But if you put it on an open part of the internet, and it's any good, don't be surprised if people link to it and/or copy it. A linkback/attribution thing like Pinterest is a _best_ case scenario. It definitely beats when people just steal something you made and post it without crediting or paying you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is another picture you may use of my very first Golden Lyndi (From 1999).


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I wonder if people realize that whether or not this forum has a Pinterest account, your pictures are already on the Internet and can be found by a search. Any searchable image can be pinned on Pinterest by any Pinterest user, doesn't even have to be our admin who posts it. I guess I am trying to say, sure, I appreciate your concerns, but you already crossed that threshold when you posted images on an Internet forum. Of all platforms out there Pinterest is not especially concerning to me. Generally people will be looking at your pictures because they really want to look at gorgeous Goldens. You can feel free to use any of my pictures of Thor.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> Rabernet, yes it is an open forum and people can steal photos and threads. I am fully aware of that. That does not make it right.
> 
> This can be somewhat controlled if the forum would become like other forums: you cannot read or see anything unless you are a registered member with an account and have to log in. That would also give the forum more numbers and avoid lurkers that never contribute nor are they in the forum numbers. There should also be stricter privacy settings and the ability to deactivate your account as well as easily remove your photos if you so chose. I have not been able to remove my photos yet.
> 
> Just because this is the internet does not mean you have to roll over and let anyone do anything they want to.


I do understand that and appreciate that, but as a general rule, I don't tend to join forums that I can't at least "preview" before deciding if it will be a good fit for me. 

I know of very few interest based forums that have mandatory registration in place before one can VIEW the forum. Participate, of course, but view, no. They are out there, but they also tend to be ghost towns too. Even then, anyone who is then registered can also pin once they are a member. 

I co-own the largest ball python related forum, over 50K members (I used to breed them for different color and patterns). Ball python photos are often "stolen" and used by others to falsely represent what they have in their collections in order to scam people. I only post pictures there, that I have watermarked with my ball python business logo. 

Here, I'm not concerned - I enjoy sharing photos of my Noah, and I don't mind if they are re-pinned or shared (though no one seems to have done so -  )

I'm not saying that your concerns are not very valid for you. But as the poster above me stated, once you post on a forum, they are available in web searches. Web searches even link directly to different forum topics. 

Pinterest essentially does the same. You search golden retriever, because it's an interest, and it provides you links to websites that are GR related, picking one photo from that page to add to the link. 

I also really, really like Gypsy Vanner horses, so I have a board on my personal Pinterest, where I have searched for images of them, so that I can visit my board and admire their beauty when I want to. Mostly though, I use Pinterest for saving recipes, or gardening ideas.


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

*puppy pedigree*



MercyMom said:


> Faron's beautiful! Looks just like the puppy I would like to have. What's his pedigree?


 His parents are:
Pedigree: Can. CH. Millstones Bad To The Bone
and
Pedigree: Seasons Golden Jewelzy

Mom retired after this litter, but dad is still going.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the puppy pictures everyone! I don't think I can give access to others to pin on the forum Pinterest page. It's not from a lack of trying as I really can't find the option to do so. For now, I have to do the actual pinning. If you do decide that you no longer want your images on the forum pinterest page, I can remove it from the page. 

~Kay


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Note that I will only pin submitted images from this thread. Everything prior to this was removed from the forum Pinterest page so now it's just submitted images and a few recipes from Petguide. 

~Kay


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

In the interest of keeping this thread on topic for submissions/approval only, please keep any other discussions out of this thread. You're more than welcome to create a thread to discuss about the use of images on this site or on the internet in general.

We've had this discussion in the past so if you do a search, you will find discussions relating to this matter.

I will say this again though: Whatever you post on THIS site is available for FREE for ANYONE to access as long as they have an internet connection. If you have any concerns about that, the simple solution is DO NOT post what you don't want other people to potentially use/copy/steal. This is a rule of thumb for ANY internet site you can submit content to (i.e. Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Flickr, Photobucket, etc.)

Thanks everyone!

YUNG


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Max that you may post on Pinterest. Please use any of these that interest you.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Max is adorable! I created a new section just for those beach photos! It's called summer fun. 

I can also pin posts you have made elsewhere on the forum with your consent. 

~Kay


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are my submissions!!!!???


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

admin said:


> Note that I will only pin submitted images from this thread. Everything prior to this was removed from the forum Pinterest page so now it's just submitted images and a few recipes from Petguide.
> 
> ~Kay



Oh no!!!!! I liked Max's pic there!!! *sadness*


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Please feel free to post any photos I have posted elsewhere on the forum to Pinterest.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I have a few photos I think would fit the Pinterest page nicely, but here's one for the beach album for now


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't worry, there's plenty of Max on the page now. Your fuzzy friends are there too!

~Kay


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> This can be somewhat controlled if the forum would become like other forums: you cannot read or see anything unless you are a registered member with an account and have to log in. That would also give the forum more numbers and avoid lurkers that never contribute nor are they in the forum numbers.


I disagree with this. One of the main reasons of this forum, IMO, is education. Most of those lurkers are seeking information and I'm glad we can provide it to them, even if they don't sign up to become members. Hopefully in time, they will. I, for one, don't want to avoid lurkers. The information provided by the members of this site is invaluable. It should be available to anyone who took the time to do their research whether they're a member or not.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

You may also add any photos that I post on the forum to Pinterest. Noah I guess would fall under the puppy category for now. The link in my signature will also link you to other threads I've posted pictures of Noah in.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OK so I hereby give permission for admin on the forum to post any pictures of my very beloved fur kids to the Pinterest group. 

I understand that those pictures ceased to be private property once I posted them on the Internet without a watermark. I do not expect any compensation for any of my pictures. 

(Unless Some world famous periodical uses them like the picture of the Afghani young woman with the incredible green eyes. ?. )


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Feel free to post any of these from my Bruno!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

rabernet said:


> You may also add any photos that I post on the forum to Pinterest. Noah I guess would fall under the puppy category for now. The link in my signature will also link you to other threads I've posted pictures of Noah in.


I've pinned the videos too if that is okay with you. If not, please let me know and I can have them removed. Take a look and let me know what you think! I've pinned your posts under 'Stories & Snippets' and 'Goldies in Action!'



Lilliam said:


> OK so I hereby give permission for admin on the forum to post any pictures of my very beloved fur kids to the Pinterest group.
> 
> I understand that those pictures ceased to be private property once I posted them on the Internet without a watermark. I do not expect any compensation for any of my pictures.
> 
> (Unless Some world famous periodical uses them like the picture of the Afghani young woman with the incredible green eyes. &#55357;&#56860;. )


Thank you! I'm so excited to be able to post your fur kids on the board!

~Kay


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Lilliam said:


> I understand that those pictures ceased to be private property once I posted them on the Internet without a watermark. I do not expect any compensation for any of my pictures.


Just FYI - your ownership of an image doesn't change when you post it online. It's hard to enforce your copyright on the internet, but you still have it. Watermarking is helpful in enforcement, but you don't have to use one in order to retain your rights.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

brunos_daddy said:


> Feel free to post any of these from my Bruno!


Thank you! Bruno looks so happy in them. 

~Kay


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

BTW, There are several videos of Max in the Video section. Feel free to post any of those.
Here is a link to one.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/314418-max-summer-swim-roll.html


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

More videos for the action section! Thanks!

~Kay


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

You have my permission to share Daisy's cuteness anytime!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

admin said:


> I've pinned the videos too if that is okay with you. If not, please let me know and I can have them removed. Take a look and let me know what you think! I've pinned your posts under 'Stories & Snippets' and 'Goldies in Action!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Videos are fine too!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

You have my permission to use any of Winchesters photos and videos


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In the interest of keeping this thread on topic for submissions/approval only, please keep any other discussions out of this thread. You're more than welcome to create a thread to discuss about the use of images on this site or on the internet in general.
> 
> ...


You may have missed the last line of my post where I said you have my permission to use all of my posted images.

Hopefully you didn't miss the actual point of my post which was exactly what you just said here. Plus the fact that pinterest in general is pretty innocuous. I love the idea of getting MORE golden pictures on my pinterest feed!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Another one if you wish.....


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the submissions everyone! The page is coming together and I'm happy to say that it looks better than before!

We have a video section now! You can tell how excited I am with all the exclamation points I'm using!

~Kay


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw I just looked through it, it looks great!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

You may use these photos for your Pintrest GRF board if you wish.
Tia
Tia&Hudson


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Here's to add to any silly photo album


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of my Liam catching up on some reading.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Bella at 10 months, 5 months and 4 months...she looks like a stuffed animal in the last picture


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Tia and Hudson are adorable together! The public (me) demands more adorable balancing and reading pictures! If you don't mind of course. 

And Bella is so cute! did she ever blend into a pile of stuffed toys? 

~Kay


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

admin said:


> Tia and Hudson are adorable together! The public (me) demands more adorable balancing and reading pictures! If you don't mind of course.
> 
> And Bella is so cute! did she ever blend into a pile of stuffed toys?
> 
> ~Kay



Bella would rather eat the stuffed toys...haha! Still working on that...but she is pretty cute, I think she's a keeper!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

I've added a health and diet section to the pinterest page! Hoping to add a few informative articles in there to go along with the pictures.

~Kay


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My Rainbow Bridge girl Lyndi who had posed as to what she though a "Rescue Dog" meant..... LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Rob's GRs said:


> My Rainbow Bridge girl Lyndi who had posed as to what she though a "Rescue Dog" meant..... LOL


Rob, that's a great photo!.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

That's an amazing photo and thank you so much for sharing her with us.

~Kay


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking for the prompt to add pic?


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Lucy wants to be on pintrest*



Rob's GRs said:


> You have my permission to use what is already on the site and I will add more here in this thread for you to use in the future.


Lucy would like to be on pintrest


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Cute pictures so far. Are there anymore people would like to contribute?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Amystelter said:


> Lucy would like to be on pintrest
> View attachment 532986


What Lucy wants, Lucy gets! She's now on the page!

~Kay


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Any more submission?

I also would like to announce the *Capt. Jack* will be assisting Admin (Kay) with Pinterest so if you would like something pinned you can post it here and/or contact them.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

admin said:


> I've added a health and diet section to the pinterest page! Hoping to add a few informative articles in there to go along with the pictures.
> 
> ~Kay


Is this for dogs or humans.....? (lol)


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

If anyone wishes to not have their photos posted I will do my best not to do so if one of yours pops up on the site let me know & I will remove it as soon as I see your message.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Rob's GRs said:


> Very Cute pictures so far. Are there anymore people would like to contribute?



Hey Rob,

Do we need to submit individual photos? Wifey and I are happy for Millie to be on Pinterest just as we are happy for her photos to be on GRF!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Chritty said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Do we need to submit individual photos? Wifey and I are happy for Millie to be on Pinterest just as we are happy for her photos to be on GRF!!


You could post some pictures here if you wish and Capt Jack or admin can pin them on Pinterest or if you wish as well they can search out any photos you posted on this board by searching your username.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Rob's GRs said:


> You could post some pictures here if you wish and Capt Jack or admin can pin them on Pinterest or if you wish as well they can search out any photos you posted on this board by searching your username.



Capt. Jack and Admin have our permission to search out any photos or videos I have posted. Especially this one of her loving life...
https://youtu.be/gryYRSkxKnk


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Just took this yesterday. You may pin it to the group. 

My doggy family.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Feel free to use any of my photographs including these


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the photos everyone! It's always great to see happy goldens with their families, and mud, and balls, mostly mud. 

~Kay


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's done recent pics of Ella.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bumping up as I'd like more pics to pin. or just put your user name and I'll search.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Pinterest*

Hey, feel free to use pictures of Lucy on Pinterest. I am new to the forum so I haven't posted many pictures as of yet. Here are a few that you can use in the mean time!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bumping up!!!!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Any of Rundle's photos can be used on Pinterest. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/338986-rundle-3-a.html


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Any of my dogs' photos can be loaded on the Pinterest group. I give full consent. 

Here is one. 








And a very tired puppy after playing all day at day care.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Any more contributions? If so post here.....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey Jax


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Pinned Jamm! Anybody I missed?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

= Charlie







= Duke

You can pin any of Duke and Charlie


----------



## evei (Sep 11, 2015)

You guys have some lovely pictures, I'm a little jealous! Hope there is a a little Golden in my future so I can share my pictures too.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As most of you already know, a Pinterest page has been created for this forum because a large part of the forum experience is about sharing images and lifetime experiences with your Goldens.
> 
> ...


You have my permission to use any photos of Puppy Skye or Cara. 
Jud


----------



## Annette B Hall (Jan 1, 2016)

After 2 wonderful Goldens, the last passing away about 2 1/2 years ago we have plunged back into puppyhood. This is our new addition Rigby


----------



## Annette B Hall (Jan 1, 2016)

Attachment here...


----------



## Annette B Hall (Jan 1, 2016)

Koby passed away 2 1/2 years ago in August and broke our hearts. Will see him again :heart:


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

You're welcome to use any photos I post of Abby. Our most recent thread.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Prince*

[looks just like a prince in his castle, love it



Annette B Hall said:


> Attachment here...


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Lucy in pintrist twice sideways*

[can you fix my Lucy. She is in puppies twice and the pic is sideways. I've attached an edited pic. Thank you!







QUOTE=Rob's GRs;5927674]Any more contributions? If so post here.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## AGomme (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello all!

I'm new to this forum. I'm super excited to be the proud mama of this little guy this coming Sunday!! We are going to call him Hero and I'm hoping to start a long standing tradition of Goldens in our family. This will be my husband's first experience with a puppy. My older dog was 3 years old when we got married. Super excited!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi! Please feel free to use these photos on Pinterest.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

rabernet said:


> I think that I saw you say you had never been on Pinterest before. In case you were not aware, anyone can Pin photos from any website (including your own personal website if you have one) that they want to their own Pinterest pages. The admin here can't control that. They CAN control what they pin to the GRF Pinterest boards.
> 
> So - anything that's available publicly (like this forum, or even your Photobucket account if not set to private) can be pinned by anyone.


Yes, they can "pin", however, it is technically a copyright violation to do so. Sharing of images without the copyright owner's permission is a violation of the copyright act. The owner of the copyright can request a DMCA takedown by Pinterest. Repeated violations can lead to account removal and/or legal proceedings.

I only mention this because as a professional photographer the sharing of my images can directly impact my livelihood (as it does for all professional photographers). 

It's important to remember this when/if sharing any image on the web whether it be on Pinterest, Facebook, Instagram, or your own blog (and cropping out a watermark is a federal offense as well). 

Just because it is technically possible to share something does not mean that it is right or legal. Food for thought.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coffenut said:


> Yes, they can "pin", however, it is technically a copyright violation to do so. Sharing of images without the copyright owner's permission is a violation of the copyright act. The owner of the copyright can request a DMCA takedown by Pinterest. Repeated violations can lead to account removal and/or legal proceedings.
> 
> I only mention this because as a professional photographer the sharing of my images can directly impact my livelihood (as it does for all professional photographers).
> 
> ...


I used to post about our adventures but deleted over 700 photos when this Pinterest debacle came about a year ago. I do give credit to Admin's saying if one wishes not to have their photos on Pinterest they would respect that although it came after the fact. They put photos on Pinterest to drive more people to this the forum to make a buck.

FYI though VS owns whatever one posts. Text obviously but photos too if you look at the rules.

A photo posted is open for all. Use the print screen button and save. People using a photo without permission elsewhere is why we don't see the great photographers anymore here.

And believe me most extremely good at photography don't bother posting here anymore like they used to..


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I seem to remember there was a moderator assigned to take care of all Pinterest postings from this forum.
Is that still in effect?


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> ...
> 
> A photo posted is open for all. Use the print screen button and save. People using a photo without permission elsewhere is why we don't see the great photographers anymore here.
> 
> And believe me most extremely good at photography don't bother posting here anymore like they used to..


One of the reasons why I plaster a copyright watermark on my photos. I hate doing so, but .... 

It is also why I don't post my photos to this forum.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I have a love/hate relationship with Pinterest. I love all of the recipes and home design ideas, but every other animal picture is labeled wrong. My biggest peeve is pictures of purebred dogs shared as some kind of new crossbreed. I've even seen some used to advertise for puppy mill retailer sites.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> I seem to remember there was a moderator assigned to take care of all Pinterest postings from this forum.
> Is that still in effect?



Member Capt. Jack and Admin Kay have been posting pictures on the GRF Pinterest Acct.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sugges...dmin/397458-update-2-new-names-blue-mods.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capt. Jack has not been on the Mod team in a while.

ETA: CJ continues taking care of the Pinterest Acct for the forum along with Admin Kay.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

After talking with the mods I will again be active posting to Pineterest. My initial feeling was so many didn't want their pics on there and I stopped. I think it is a great site but just don't want to offend anyone. When time allows me I would love to become a mod again.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you delete my Lucy's duplicate? She is posted twice, once sideways. Not a biggie but looks silly -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I have the Pinterest link?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

admin said:


> Note that I will only pin submitted images from this thread. Everything prior to this was removed from the forum Pinterest page so now it's just submitted images and a few recipes from Petguide.
> 
> ~Kay


I was just looking at the gallery here, clicked on the only picture I've uploaded - which I would like removed, please - and found it on Pinterest.
I never gave permission for a picture of my granddaughter to be posted on Pinterest - on the GRF page, so it's not like someone pinned it to another page there. 
Please remove my picture from both this gallery and the Pinterest page.


----------

